# Solved: java byte/verify virus



## dojoman (Feb 13, 2002)

I have 5 files infected by this virus, I have run AVG and it is unable to delete them, can anyone please help. I am running XP Pro, cheers Dojo


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

do you have Sun's java , or Microsoft's javaVM? If you have sun's go to control panel, click on java, click cache and clear. If you have Microsoft's unistall it and download Sun's java.

http://www.helpwithwindows.com/WindowsXP/howto-21.html

http://java.com/en/download/help/cache_virus.jsp

this is the download page for Sun's Java

http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp

khaz


----------



## dojoman (Feb 13, 2002)

Khazar, thanks very much for helping me, have now removed Microsofts VM and installed Suns Java. Everything appears to be ok now, pages even seem to be loading up quicker, thabks John


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

ok, your welcome, no other problems?

khaz


----------



## Gjaxx (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanx khazars for solving the same problem. Life is so simple if you only know how...

Gerry


----------



## dvinedelight (Jan 8, 2005)

khazars said:


> ok, your welcome, no other problems?
> 
> khaz


hi KHAZ
i got the same proplem but 
I DO NOT KNOW IF I HAVE SUNS JAVA OR MICROSOFT ONE?
HOW CAN I CHECK IT?
I GOT WINDOWS XP HOME.
MANY THANKS
CENAP


----------



## FCM (Mar 23, 2005)

khazars said:


> do you have Sun's java , or Microsoft's javaVM? If you have sun's go to control panel, click on java, click cache and clear. If you have Microsoft's unistall it and download Sun's java.
> 
> http://www.helpwithwindows.com/WindowsXP/howto-21.html
> 
> ...


I went to the helpwith windows site and followed the instructions. I got a RUNDLL dialogue box stating "Error in advpack.dll missing entry:LaunchINFSectionjava.inf,UnInstall

What did I do wrong?


----------



## lambofgod (Nov 26, 2005)

Thank you for the sound advice Khazars. I had been pulling my hair out for an hour trying to get rid of that damn thing! :up:


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

divinedelight,

if you check in control panel and you see the Java coffee cup then you have Sun's java and can then just click clean cache after opening up Java!


FCM, 

you just follow the instructions in the links and uninstall Microsoft's java VM if that's what you have, you can download Sun's Java and install it. 

Then you can go to internet options in Internet Explorer/tools/advanced and scrawl down to Java and check the box to use Sun's java and disable microsoft's java VM.



Lamb, you're welcome


----------



## teejaydee (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Khazar, I had the same problem and after trying to correct it decided to take a look at the forums and there was the perfect answer. Followed your advise and all is good now virus all gone. A big thanks to you and sorry about the rugby yesterday but it was a good game .     
Teejaydee


----------



## juggernot (Dec 27, 2005)

Please forgive my ignorance, My brother maintains our computer but he's gone, so I have to try. I also have or hade this Java_byte virus. I'm using Trend Micro office scan client as my anti-virus. It found the virus and quarintined it, the virusus(8 of them) were in the temp folder, and a cache folder. I manually deleted all the contents of those folders, because there wasn't anything important in there anyway. I guess my question is, can I know for sure the virus is off my computer?


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

yes, you shouldn't see it in your anti virus scans! 

Also update to the latest version of java from Sun, the links are in my first post for Java's download page, uninstall any old version you have through add/remove as some older versions had exploits!


----------



## ironcurtain (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanxz for telling me of the Java Cache... Took care of that virus... Tried AVG twice and Panda Scan once... Then started looking for the answer... Gotta love google!!! :up: 

Iron


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

This is a update for this thread. If you have a later version of java do this instead!

Go to control panel, click the java icon, click delete files, leave the boxes ticked and click ok!

Do you have Sun's java , or Microsoft's javaVM? If you have sun's go to control panel, click on java, click cache and clear. If you have Microsoft's unistall it and download Sun's java.

http://www.helpwithwindows.com/WindowsXP/howto-21.html

http://java.com/en/download/help/cache_virus.jsp

this is the download page for Sun's Java

http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp

khaz


----------



## Alfen Dice (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello,

I am also having problems with the Java/ByteVerify virus and have the Sun Java installed. When I go to the Java console there is no cache or clear buttons. I have the latest version and have reinstalled it twice. Any ideas?

Alfen Dice


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Go to control panel, click the java icon, click delete files, leave the boxes ticked and click ok!


----------



## ironcurtain (Feb 8, 2006)

I just pulled up my java control panel... Under Temp internet files...Click " Delete files"... Then window pops up and asks if you want to do that... Leave them all checked and click ok... That should do it...

Iron...


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

click ok to delete them, leave all the boxes checked


----------



## ironcurtain (Feb 8, 2006)

*Hello Alfin,

Did it work??? 

Iron*


----------



## Alfen Dice (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi,
I tried what Khazars & Iron Curtain suggested and still have an incredibly slow internet. Could there be another solution or is the problem not actually the Java/ByteVerify? It is no longer showing up on AVG.


----------



## ironcurtain (Feb 8, 2006)

_Google "Adaware6 download"... ONLY... Update and run... then click on all and get rid of your spyware...

NEXT...

Google "Spybotsearchanddestroy download"... ONLY... Update and run and fix all problems...

Next...

Google "Spywareblaster download"... ONLY... Update and run...

Download all 3 because 1 just won't catch it all...

You can to to http://www.pcpitstop.com and read about spyware and adware... That's what is slowing down your computer...

Iron_ :up:  :up:


----------



## Alfen Dice (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi,
Everything seems to be working OK again now. Didn't need to download the adaware & spywareblaster and I already run spybot. 
Thanks for your help guys.

Alfen Dice


----------



## ironcurtain (Feb 8, 2006)

You know... If you ran those other 2 programs, you'd be suprised what's on your computer still slowing it down, even if you don't notice it... I still suggest that you go to:

http://www.pcpitstop.com and check out what they have to say about spyware, adware, and malware...

Just trying to help...

Iron... :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

This was posted above, the newer updated version you don't see the Cache or Clear buttons...

*http://forums.techguy.org/security/445235-antivurus-scanner-problems-w98se.html*

*you do not have to read through all that, I posted screenshots of the old and the new Java plug-in windows, so you can see the difference between the two*


----------



## kreakin (Mar 11, 2006)

ironcurtain said:


> You know... If you ran those other 2 programs, you'd be suprised what's on your computer still slowing it down, even if you don't notice it... I still suggest that you go to:
> 
> http://www.pcpitstop.com and check out what they have to say about spyware, adware, and malware...
> 
> ...


I agree.. the more you run, the more you find. Not every program is capable of catching EVERY virus or worm. Just like Wal Mart carries certain items and K-Mart carries certain items too. Both carry alot of the same items, but Wal Mart may have something that K-Mart doesn't and vice-versa. I recently defeated 41 virus' & trojans on the BF's CPU. WAHOO! I'm loving XoftSpy, AVG, Adaware, Spybot... it took all of those and a few more


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

ironcurtain said:


> _Google "Adaware6 download"...edit by Byteman.....NO! That is an old version, see the note below! ONLY... Update and run... then click on all and get rid of your spyware...
> 
> NEXT...
> 
> ...


Ad-Aware SE Personal Edition is what we use now! 6.0 version is the old one.

The new one and all the others, latest versions, are here:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads31.html


----------



## teash (Jul 24, 2006)

hey i am running windows XP proffesional and also vets. this morning vets picked up 8 infections. all of the java type. can you please help me  
teash


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

* Go to Control Panel > Java. On the General tab under Temporary Internet 
Files" click the "Delete Files" button to clear the Java cache. Or open 
Java and clcik clear cache for older version of Java! If you have 
Microsoft's uninstall it and download Sun's java.

Go here and downlaod the latest version of java, once 
downloaded, go to add/remove and uninstall all previous versions of java
from add/remove and then instlall the latest version you just downloaded!

http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp


----------



## James Finch (Aug 28, 2006)

The trojan.byteverify is downloaded from the Web, usually from porn or program serial/crack sites. Get used to me being candid.

Because of this, it will usually reside in your Temporary Internet Files, located in XP: C:\Documents and Settings\YourUserNameHere\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\

You simply CANNOT remove this virus whilst Sun Java Runtime Engine or Microsoft Java Virtual Machine is running. Unfortunately, VM is built into Windows and does not show in running processes. It is useful to uninstall the Sun Java Runtime Engine if you are afflicted with this virus, but it will not stop it.

First, uninstall the Sun Java Runtime Engine, if you have it.

Second, make sure Internet Explorer is closed and disable the Microsoft Java Virtual Machine by browsing to Control Panel>Internet Options | Advanced, scroll to Microsoft VM and uncheck all three.

Third, restart your computer and, after the POST screen, hold F8 to enter the Boot Options screen. Choose Safe Mode. In safe mode, manually browse to:
C:\Documents and Settings\YourUserNameHere\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\
and delete anything you find there.

Restart into Normal Mode, scan - all good?

James Finch


----------



## comber (Sep 2, 2006)

i have sun java to play runescape but is this virus a keylogger and how do i get rid of it

i have sunjava microsystems plz help i dont wanna have my account hacked on runescape


----------



## Renzukis (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi... I found this on the AVG website and after trying a couple of different approaches this worked the best for me. This is copied directly from there site. Hope this helps some one.  

I changed 2 things however: one I ran the anti virus program last and two I reinitialize the system restore after the process was over. 


This fix is for Xp systems. Since Byte Verify can be removed initally by a good virus program it still resides in your Java program such as Sun Microsystems cache. Some experts say cleaning out the cache does the trick but in most cases it does not. In addition this virus resides in the system restore. To get rid of it:

1. Run anti virus program
2. Shut down system restore. This removes all back up data including the virus.
3. Remove your java runtime environment program and reinstall.

Before starting these three things be sure to run disk cleanup and hopefully a second disk clean up utility. Followed by cleaning up the prefetch folder.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

If it is in system restore it isn't going anywhere as only system restore can access system restore! 

Flushing out the restore points is just cosmetic, but clearing Java's cache cleans out the old files. 

In Sun's Java it is actually not a virus but Anti virus programs flag it as a virus as the virus affects Microsoft's Java Virtual Machine!


----------



## Renzukis (Sep 5, 2006)

Unfortunately I had Sun Java and deleted it before I could go through with the cache deletion. I'm not sure of all the ins and out because these things are a continual learning experience for me. I'm a novice but I do know this particular procedure worked for me after trying many other solutions. Thanks for the education! : )


----------



## jocker (Oct 27, 2006)

i ha clicked on delete files botton but nothing is happening:down:


----------



## jocker (Oct 27, 2006)

khazars r u there. please helppppppppp


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

jocker I replied to your thread here: http://forums.techguy.org/security/513202-java-virus-help-me.html


----------

